

Ask HN: Tutorials to break free from PHP? - jamesmontalvo3

I'm wondering, as a fairly inexperience programmer with most of my time in PHP: is there any good reference for "How to start web development in ___ (insert other language) with previous experience only in PHP". There's a lot of PHP-bashing as a newbie language, so I'm wondering if there's any tutorials aimed at PHP-only developers. I would love a tutorial that explained how to accomplish in another language (namely Python for me) all the things that PHP makes simple for newbies. I'd also be totally willing to help an experience person develop such a tutorial.
======
lhorie
I had a friend in a similar situation. I gave him this:

<http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.2/>

And he had a site up and running about a month or two later.

Zed Shaw recently created a Python book as a sort of constructive rant against
Dive Into Python. It's here, if you're interested

<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/index>

------
spooneybarger
here is a recent on for ruby on rails:

[http://sixrevisions.com/web-development/how-to-create-a-
blog...](http://sixrevisions.com/web-development/how-to-create-a-blog-from-
scratch-using-ruby-on-rails/)

and for python's django:

[http://www.djangorocks.com/tutorials/how-to-create-a-
basic-b...](http://www.djangorocks.com/tutorials/how-to-create-a-basic-blog-
in-django/starting-your-applications.html)

here are two for seaside:

[http://onsmalltalk.com/screencast-how-to-build-a-blog-
in-15-...](http://onsmalltalk.com/screencast-how-to-build-a-blog-
in-15-minutes-with-seaside)

<http://smalltalk.gemstone.com/tutorial.html>

------
justinlilly
<http://flask.pocoo.org/>

That's flask. It's nice and simple, but still lets you do things. Give it a
try, it has good documentation.

